# Patricio Pitbull Will Win And Then Beat Joe Warren In The Rematch.



## Damone

Pitbull should've had a draw against Joe Warren, and he looked amazing in his last fight, showing excellent striking while he got inside the taller Karykhanian.

He will win and get the title. Mark my words.

Discuss.


----------



## KingJo

pitbull by ko in a rematch


----------



## joshua7789

I cant wait until Warren gets his ass kicked. The dude is the biggest douche on the planet, he just doesnt have a following of hate (ex. Michael Bisping) because he fights in bellator and is much less known, but eventually, he will get there. He also just got one of the biggest gift wrapped decisions ive ever seen.


----------



## vandalian

Yeah, Warren's about due for a beating after that last fight.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, Warren did have a bad night and he should've lost his last fight. However, I think he will realize that he really needs to train for this one. So he will train and will win.


----------



## Roflcopter

No arguments here. Patricio Pitbull Freire is a monster.

Maybe one of the top 5 most talented FWs in the world.


----------



## vandalian

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, Warren did have a bad night and he should've lost his last fight. However, I think he will realize that he really needs to train for this one. So he will train and will win.


Yeah, but Galvao could have been better, too. He ran out of gas and his striking was unbelievably sloppy.

I still think he deserved that decision, but a better striker would have f'd Warren up.


----------



## kantowrestler

So basically it was an underachievement from both guys. They both should've done better but then didn't. But Warren certainly does need to work on his striking and move down a weightclass.


----------



## vandalian

At least he didn't call himself the baddest man on the planet this time.


----------



## mattandbenny

Yea i agree, it was definately a draw in their first match, and pitbull has looked great lately and warren looked awful in the Galvao fight.


----------



## kantowrestler

Maybe he had a bad weight cut. It has been a while since he cut weight that low. And later on he's going to be in the world team trials.


----------

